# Need a little help...Facebook contest



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys. The local Woodcraft shop is running a facebook contest for the most likes. I am currently running 2nd. I would really appreciate it if as many as possible would visit this page:" http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=326195057422938&set=a.326194934089617.71370.198876700154775&type=3&theater" and "like" my jewelry box project, if you do like it!

Thanks!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Done. Nice box.


----------



## DeCarlo (Nov 6, 2010)

Done. Good job!


----------

